
Tux.io – a Linux Desktop in your browser – second try - christux
https://tux.io
======
brudgers
I encountered difficulty trying to use the terminal when attempting to enter
commands. For example if I tried to type 'ls' Firefox captured the #\l and
swapped tabs to the left. If I tried to type 'python' Firefox captured the #\h
and swapped tabs to the right. If I tried to type 'ruby', Firefox captured the
#\u and scrolled the page up.

Unlike just about every other website that captures keypresses with
Javascript, this might be one where it has a legitimate reason...at least when
the terminal is running.

Good luck.

~~~
christux
I'm sorry you're experiencing difficulties. Could you let me know the
operating system and version which you are using?

What do the "#\" symbols in your report mean?

~~~
brudgers
#\a is the character 'a'.

As mentioned, I am using Firefox.

------
christux
Sorry for posting twice in a week, but I had to take the site down half-way
through the first ShowHN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14044541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14044541)

------
futun
Very nicely done.

Even as a simple private browsing option, it's great.

~~~
christux
Thanks for taking the time to try this.

------
christux
Try going to [https://ca0.tux.io](https://ca0.tux.io) if the European site is
too busy due to this ShowHN.

